# guey



## zakfoster

¿qué onda con la palabra _guey_? ¿es considerado una grosería si lo dicen entre amigos?


----------



## Bawang

Aqui en New York cuando oigo a los chicos mexicanos hablando, casi cada otra palabra es guey .  Estoy seguro que no es ofensiva.


----------



## Leopold

Que yo sepa, en Méjico es muy común y no es ofensivo.
Pero espera a oír la opinión de un mejicano.


----------



## patylujan

En Mexico la palabra "guey" cuando se la dices a un amigo no es ofensiva pero cuando se la dices a un extraño si es ofensiva,  tambien depende del tono en que se diga,  y si se oye muy mal que una dama le diga "guey" a un hombre, eso es solo un lenguaje utilizado opr los varones.


----------



## Galaxy_EGS

patylujan said:
			
		

> En Mexico la palabra "guey" cuando se la dices a un amigo no es ofensiva pero cuando se la dices a un extraño si es ofensiva, tambien depende del tono en que se diga, y si se oye muy mal que una dama le diga "guey" a un hombre, eso es solo un lenguaje utilizado opr los varones.


Aunque también se está haciendo común entre las mujeres dicerse "güey" entre ellas. Se oye raro. ¿No quedaría mejor "güeya"? Ja ja ja.

Salu2
Galaxy_EGS


----------



## patylujan

ja ja ja es lo mismo que yo me pregunto, porque no decir "gueya"? . Si, entre mujeres tambien es valido decir "guey",  osea:
De hombre a hombre: OK
De mujer a mujer: OK
De hombre a mujer: MALO
De mujer a hombre: MALO

je je je


----------



## Antonnio

the correct way to write that word is  " güey " it's not offensive when you give it the meaning of "buddy" so can be offensive even with friends if you use it to mean "stupid, fool, dumb"... ...but I don't like hearing boys n girls saying that just like if no one else were there... hearing other people saying "güey"   upsets me ... also girls have taken that word to call each other in that way... I don't like to say that word in public ...pls keep bad words only for "special ocassions" don't use them at any time... I think they "pollute" the atmosphere
PD... BAD WORDS = "GROSERÍAS"


----------



## Maeron

Seconding Antonnio's opinion from Mexico City: There is a big generational divide. Young people use it all the time (literally in every sentence, like a punctuation mark) and don't think twice about it. You could say it means something like "dude" to them. When we old fogies were their age, it was a BAD WORD, and it still grates on us hearing it thrown around so casually.


----------



## patylujan

Alguien me puede decir como se ponen diéresis en la computadora? si sabía que la palabra se escribía con diéresis pero no las encuentro en el teclado, gracias!

pd: es "la" diéresis o "las" diéresis"


----------



## Galaxy_EGS

patylujan said:
			
		

> Alguien me puede decir como se ponen diéresis en la computadora? si sabía que la palabra se escribía con diéresis pero no las encuentro en el teclado, gracias!
> 
> pd: es "la" diéresis o "las" diéresis"


La ubicación de la diéresis depende de la configuración del teclado. Por ejemplo, yo tengo un teclado configurado para Español (México) y la diéresis está a la derecha de la letra p. Tienes que oprimir la tecla Shift (Mayúsculas) y la tecla que está a la derecha de la letra p. En mi caso, esa tecla contiene también el acento.

Es "la diéresis".

Patylujan, para que no te compliques la vida con el teclado, puedes usar los códigos ASCII. Bueno, sólo tienes que memorizarte los más usados o tener a la mano tu tabla de códigos.

Tienes que oprimir la tecla ALT (no ALT Gr) y sin soltarla oprime escribe 129 para obtener la ü. Tienes que usar el teclado numérico de la derecha de tu teclado, no funciona con los números de arriba de las teclas de letras.

Estos son los caracteres más comunes que luego necesitas escribir:

á --- ALT + 160
é --- ALT + 130
í --- ALT + 161
ó --- ALT + 162
ú --- ALT + 163
ñ --- ALT + 164
Ñ --- ALT + 165
ü --- ALT + 129
Ü --- ALT + 154
@ --- ALT + 64
\ --- ALT + 92
~ --- ALT + 126
| --- ALT + 124

Para obtener todos los códigos pueden ver la siguiente página Web:

http://www.ar.inter.net/codeas.htm

Salu2
Galaxy_EGS


----------



## mjscott

El español es segundo idioma para mí, así que no estoy conocida con la palabra güey. ¿Es una forma rara de la palabra, “buey”?


----------



## lauranazario

mjscott said:
			
		

> El español es segundo idioma para mí, así que no estoy conocida con la palabra güey. ¿Es una forma rara de la palabra, “buey”?



No soy mexicana, pero sí opino que es una bastardización de la palabra buey.... el buey es un animal, se la pasa trabajando y no es el animal más inteligente del mundo. En este contexto, que le digas buey/güey a un amigo con quien tienes MUCHA confianza, pues no es tan malo.

PERO.... si tomamos en cuenta que el buey es un animal que tiene cuernos y por ende le dices buey/güey a un desconocido y con la intención de ofender, pues.... ya tú sabes lo que está tratando de decirle, que es una falta de respeto.

Al menos así lo veo yo. Como dije, no soy mexicana....así que puedo equivocarme.
L.


----------



## mjscott

güey—es una metamórfasis de la palabra “buey”?


----------



## patylujan

Muchas Gracias Galaxy_egs!!


----------



## mjscott

No soy mejicana tampoco. Hasta que había leído el hilo de este discurso, nunca había oído la palabra, “güey.” Yo, como los demás de Vds., estoy aprendiendo un nuevo idioma, y quise mejorar el sentido de la palabra que he recibido con leer el discurso. ¡Gracias! –Y cualquier tiempo que me quieren corregir, ¡favor de hacerlo! Así aprendemos. Ciao.


----------



## dvquo

Sí, güey es una palabra común entre nosotros los jovenes de mexicanos. A mi en sí no me gusta asi que no la uso pero es de lo más común. Cada vez se vuelve más común hablar con groserías. Depende de la entonación y contexto es si se vuelve una ofensa o no. Una conversación de cualquier día puede empezar con la frase "¿Que pedo güey?" y continuar con frases de contenido parecidas.


----------



## pinkpanter

No sé si a alguién le interesará pero "güey" es también "hoy" en asturiano.


----------



## patylujan

buey: 
 (Del lat. bos, bovis). 
 1. m. Macho vacuno castrado.


----------



## patylujan

buey.
_Guat., Méx. y Nic_. Persona tonta, mentecata. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## jose23morales

Lo que yo puedo agregar es que la palabra güey o wey (se leen igual) no es tan ofensiva cuando se dice en la capital de México, enre capitalinos (chilangos) aqui nosotros nos "Güeyeamos" a diestra y siniestra, y no pasa nada Aun cuando acabas de conocer a alguin pero hay niveles y lugares; no le dices güey a tu jefe en el trabajo ni al profesor en la escuela . Pero cuando se le dice esta palabra a una persona que no sea de la capital del pais se ofendera aunque lo conoscas de años.

Yo te puedo decir que en una ocacion cuando estaba en Milpitas, CA; conoci a varios Mexicanos procedentes de Michoacan y aun despueés de tiempo de conocerlos no me aceptaban de buen modo el que yo les dijera Güey e incluso me argumentaban que por eso les caen muy mal los chilangos por ser tan groceros y llevados.


----------



## helenduffy

Thanks, Galaxy_EGS,
I've been needing those!
Helen


----------



## elmen

Disculpame Jose no te ofendas pero la palabra guey noes exclusiva del D.F. yo la he escuchado en muchos estados de la republica y no hay bronca, depende a quien se la digas y como la digas, esos michoacanos lo tomaron personal por ser del D.F.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Por aquí en el sur de Texas y norte de Mexico (Estado de Coahuila), es muy común que los mexicanos se traten de "güey" (incluso entre mujeres), y si tienen confianza con otras personas no mexicanas tambien, a mi no me incomoda porque es muy común escucharlo entre ellos y de ninguna manera ofensivo. Pero un amigo mío, que es de Nuevo Mexico, me comento que en esa zona es ofensivo que te digan "güey"


----------



## typistemilio

Bueno, bueno, vamos a dejar algo en claro. La acepción principal de la palabra en cuestión, tiene intrínseca una connotación negativa. Buey, güey, o como quieran transformarla, es en primera instancia "tonto". Cito del Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos:




> buey: *¡buey! *o *¡güey! *m. Tonto.



Otra cosa, es que se haya vuelto de uso común. Pero yo duraría en clasificarla como una palabra "inofensiva". Más bien, es un cliché que se ha vuelto común entre los jóvenes y otros círculos, yo diría entre gente que se "lleva" de forma informal o incluso descortés. Cuando se usa fuera de esos círculos, se convierte en una expresión realmente grosera. Por ejemplo, cuando vas pasando por la calle y alguien se tropieza por error contigo, le respondes: "¡Fíjate, güey!", denotando que ha cometido una gran torpeza. O le dices a alguien por ejemplo: "No seas güey, ¿no ves que te está usando?"; "¡Güey, acabas de mancharme la camisa!"

Considerando esto, mi teoría es que, como cliché, es una expresión que en ciertos círculos puede ser común. Pero si la usas como interjección, entonces se puede convertir en una palabra en mayor o menor grado ofensiva. ¿Qué opinan al respecto?

¡Saludillos!


----------



## osval08

en puertorico güey es un animal que vive en el mar como los cangrejos


----------



## ednalaura

Soy de Monterrey, Nuevo León, México... esta palabra: guey, güey o wey es una palabra que se usa en todos los niveles y a cualquier persona en general. Es una palabra bien vista? No, pero igual se usa. Es una grosería? No, aunque habrá personas que opinen lo contrario. Es de un estado de México en particular? NO, pero hay personas que cuando dicen "guey" lo hacen con tanta gracia que hasta se oye bien... En lo personal, esta adorable palabra no tiene nada de malo, aunque el público opine lo contrario...


----------



## lforestier

osval08 said:


> en puertorico güey es un animal que vive en el mar como los cangrejos


Lo que dices es el *juey*, un cangrejo (que no vive en el mar). El cangrejo marino se le llama en Puerto Rico "*cocolilla*"


----------



## HUMBERT0

ednalaura said:


> Soy de Monterrey, Nuevo León, México... esta palabra: guey, güey o wey es una palabra que se usa en todos los niveles y a cualquier persona en general. Es una palabra bien vista? No, pero igual se usa. Es una grosería? No, aunque habrá personas que opinen lo contrario. Es de un estado de México en particular? NO, pero hay personas que cuando dicen "guey" lo hacen con tanta gracia que hasta se oye bien... En lo personal, esta adorable palabra no tiene nada de malo, aunque el público opine lo contrario...


Tampoco generalices, y no cualquier persona la usa. Entre la gente mayor, no se escucha, a menos que sea gente sin educación (por no decir corriente). Aunque entre la chamacada si sea muy popular, no le dirían a un adulto oye güey. 
Lo que si se escucha fatal es entre mujeres, cada vez que lo oigo entre mujeres, no dejo de pensar que algo anda mal.


----------



## Miquel Andâo Gattaëlo

Maeron said:


> Young people use it all the time (literally in every sentence, like a punctuation mark) and don't think twice about it. You could say it means something like "dude" to them. When we old fogies were their age, it was a BAD WORD, and it still grates on us hearing it thrown around so casually.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

En ese tipo de discursos la palabra ha perdido todo sentido; es, como dice Maeron, un signo de puntuación, un estribillo, lenguaje puramente fático. 

Claro que siempre dependerá del contexto, y sobre todo, de la entonación. Comparto la opinión de LauraN: _güey _viene de _buey_, y seguramente en su origen tenía una pésima connotación: imaginen, un animal castrado y cornudo.. ya que si era tonto, pues.. salía sobrando o era obvio.. . 

Lo que sí es que ha bajado gravemente de categoría. Aunque se le utilice con un tono duro e insultante, es sólo una pequeñez comparada con otras señoras palabras que no voy a poner porque de seguro alguien las va a censurar en honor al "buen lenguaje".

A esto último, y ya que ando entrado en blablabla, quiero decir algo: 

Considero encantadoras a las personas que utilizan el "buen lenguaje", nutrido, respetuoso y variado, con buenas estructuras y a la vez comprensible, omitiendo las 'palabrotas', 'groserías', 'majaderías', 'maldiciones', 'menatadas', etc.

Pero DEFINITIVAMENTE PREFIERO, sin punto de comparación, a alguien que, de vez en vez, cuando es adecuado, no se anda con pendejadas y dice las cosas como son, sin censuras ni paráfrasis. Si nuestros lenguajes tienen "malas palabras" es porque son indispensables. No sólo los "buenos sentimientos" deben y necesitan expresarse.. también hay que sacar vapor y rugir un rato para calmarnos. Esas "malas palabras", viéndolas desde la perspectiva correcta, son más valiosas que las "buenas palabras", que llevan de la mano esa actitud de "no te apures, el daño ha sido mínimo" mientras que afilan en las neuronas la venganza.

En fin, siguiendo con el offtopic que vuelve, lo preocupante de las personas que utilizan palabras como güey/wey/guey/weee a cada dos segundos, es que, en algunos extremos (y aquí pediré su opinión, si gustan) comienzan a utilizarla para suplir sus carencias léxicas.

La palabra ya no sólo es fática, sino un comodín en donde, si te falta la palabra que necesitas (porque no la conoces) para expresar tu idea, sólo dices weee/wey/güey/guey y que el otro entienda por contexto. En el nivel conversacional lo he visto funcionar exageradamente.

Que si es 'mala' o 'buena palabra' es una cuestión seudomoralizante que sólo lleva a la mutilación y negación del lenguaje como entidad independiente y libre. Lo que se debe solucionar, si es que se busca _*un enfoque*_ para esa independencia y libertad, es no dejar que los niños consideren que teniendo un bagaje de 20 palabras + 2 interjecciones + wey (en cualquiera de sus modalidades) va a ser suficiente.

En fin.

Salud.


----------



## AlMansour

pues aqui usamos "GUAY"= cool , pero claro... no tiene nada que ver!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

There is more to it with the expression *güey*.

In Argentina *huevos* = *eggs* or *bolas* are* balls* (testicles*.* Therefore a *boludo* is one who has *big balls*, implying that he *stupid.*

'Es un *boludo*, no entiendió mi chiste.' 'He is stupid, he did not understand my joke'.

It can, however, be used for a buddy in a friendly tone.

'Che, *boludo*, pasame la toalla'. 'You stupid, hand me the towel'.
'No seas *boludo*, no pierdas esta oportunidad'. 'Don't be stupid, don't miss this opportunity'.

It is exactly the same in Chile, but using *huevón *(one with big *eggs*) instead of *boludo*.

If *huevón* is despective, the whole word is pronounced. If addressed to a friend it is usually shortened to something that sounds like *...uón* (so as to pretend that the word was not explicitly spoken) and nobody will care.

In Mexico it may have undergone a similar metamorphosis. Many people (especialy rural people) pronounce *huevo* like *güevo* and this may have evolved into *güey.* Mexicans of Nuevo Mexico or Micoacan may resent the expression because of the sexual connotation questioning their masculinity, whereas those of Mexico City do not.

However, *tener huevos* in Chile suggests to *have balls*, *guts*.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Güey deriva de buey. Hace años el principal significado era cornudo y la expresión "hacer güey a alguien" era serle infiel.

También ha sido sinónimo de tonto, usando las expresiones "ser un güey" o "estar güey".

Hace años la palabra era considerada una "mala palabra" (grosería, insulto). Hoy está tan usada y abusada que ya se ha convertido en una "muletilla" y tiene un significado, al menos entre los jovenes y adolescentes, similar al "dude" en los EUA.

Por cierto Juan Carlos, en México tener huevos significa lo mismo que en Chile. (¿sabes? no sé cual el la diferencia entre decir huevo y güevo)


----------



## catrina

Hola,

¡Qué buena discusión se ha dado!
Pues quisiera comentarles que a mí me gusta usar güey y hasta ¡me encanta cómo suena!  Mis amigos me dicen así   --no me gusta güeya-- y yo a ellos.  Claro que no se lo diría a alguien que no sepa  que es en buen plan, por ejemplo a un visitante de otro país.


----------



## Jasim

I don't think the word "Guëy" is an offensive or bad word, I just think it is a way of conversing among friends. I think it is like "Dude" in english.


----------



## mirx

Jasim said:


> I don't think the word "Guëy" is an offensive or bad word, I just think it is a way of conversing among friends. I think it is like "Dude" in english.


 
It's exactly that, but that's a meaning aquired probably 10 or so years ago, before that time, the term was completely insulting and anyone called that was greatly offended.

If you noticed, the mexicans that argued it was a bad word, are from other generation (by other I mean, people older than 20-30's). Nowadays it's not at all considered a bad word, and it is used by women as well as men. It has the meaning of dude, buddy and gal in English, in other parts of the Spanish world it's something like Tio, tia in Spain, huevón in Chile, etc.

Here a very clear example of the use of the word.

Güey!!, no seas güey.
*Dude*!! Don't be _*silly.*_
*Tio!* No seas* tonto.*


_Hope it helps._


----------



## Sandily

typistemilio said:


> Bueno, bueno, vamos a dejar algo en claro. La acepción principal de la palabra en cuestión, tiene intrínseca una connotación negativa. Buey, güey, o como quieran transformarla, es en primera instancia "tonto". Cito del Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos:
> 
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, es que se haya vuelto de uso común. Pero yo duraría en clasificarla como una palabra "inofensiva". Más bien, es un cliché que se ha vuelto común entre los jóvenes y otros círculos, yo diría entre gente que se "lleva" de forma informal o incluso descortés. Cuando se usa fuera de esos círculos, se convierte en una expresión realmente grosera. Por ejemplo, cuando vas pasando por la calle y alguien se tropieza por error contigo, le respondes: "¡Fíjate, güey!", denotando que ha cometido una gran torpeza. O le dices a alguien por ejemplo: "No seas güey, ¿no ves que te está usando?"; "¡Güey, acabas de mancharme la camisa!"
> 
> Considerando esto, mi teoría es que, como cliché, es una expresión que en ciertos círculos puede ser común. Pero si la usas como interjección, entonces se puede convertir en una palabra en mayor o menor grado ofensiva. ¿Qué opinan al respecto?
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo. 

Es cierto que cada vez su uso es más común "entre los jóvenes" y que algunas mujeres también la dicen, sin embargo el origen y significado ofensivo de la palabra hacen que yo me sienta muy incómoda cuando alguien se dirige a mi “de güey”. Soy defeña (nacida en el DF) de 23 años y las pocas veces que alguien me ha llamado “güey”, he ignorado cualquier frase que venga como “acompañamiento”. 

Definitivamente su uso, como el de cualquier otra grosería, tiene un fin y es 100% personal; pero me parece que hay que andarse con mucho cuidado al “güeyar” a alguien (sí, ya hasta verbo hay). He vivido en USA y en Francia, y mi recomendación para mis amigos “no mexicanos” cada vez que surge la pregunta, es que eviten su uso a menos de que un hombre menor de 30 años la use frecuentemente al dirigirse a ellos. 

Saludos.


----------



## laydiC

osval08 said:


> en puertorico güey es un animal que vive en el mar como los cangrejos


 
jeje...no es guey...es juey... 

*juey**.*


*1. *m._ P. Rico._ Cangrejo de tierra.       y agrego q son sabrosos!


----------



## C_Nor

Check this out: http://www.dvorak.org/blog/?m=20060530. Scroll down until you see President Bush's face with the word "guey" underneath it.


----------



## Loftarasa

Soy Mexicana, y la palabra "wey,buey,guey,bla bla bla " es un mexicanismo muy de moda y comun entre la chamacada ahora si de cualquier nivel y estatus social. Antes no era comun escucharle decir a gente de alto estatus economico y social,pero ahora actualmente esta en su vocabulario...NO DIGO QUE ABSOLUTAMENTE LO DIGAN TODOS...pero si ya es mas usual escucharlo de muchas procedencias, asi seas del DF o de cualquier parte de México. Recuerdo yo que no hace mucho entre chavas no era comun hablarse de "wey"  pero ahora hay muchas que ya lo emplean....


----------



## ChiquitaMama87

Janis Joplin said:


> Güey deriva de buey. Hace años el principal significado era cornudo y la expresión "hacer güey a alguien" era serle infiel.
> 
> También ha sido sinónimo de tonto, usando las expresiones "ser un güey" o "estar güey".
> 
> Hace años la palabra era considerada una "mala palabra" (grosería, insulto). Hoy está tan usada y abusada que ya se ha convertido en una "muletilla" y tiene un significado, al menos entre los jovenes y adolescentes, similar al "dude" en los EUA.
> 
> Por cierto Juan Carlos, en México tener huevos significa lo mismo que en Chile. (¿sabes? no sé cual el la diferencia entre decir huevo y güevo)


"Güey", usado amistosamente, no es "buey" del castellano mal pronunciado, sino un remanente del náhuatl olvidado. Güey es originalmente "Uey" (si se transcribe fonéticamente), Huey (a la tradicional). Y como en Huey Teocalli (Gran Casa de las Divinidades) significa "Grande".

buscan en wikipedia (la versión en español) y ponen güey... allí van a encontrar toda la información que quieren


----------



## Wise clever and smart

bueno, 
actualmente yo pienso que guey es una palabra usada en su mayoria por hombres, y tiene 3 significados principales:
-el primero es como sustantivo. Esta palabra es usada para referirse a un hombre de cualquier edad,...ya que no es muy común que a una mujer le digan "guey", en dado caso, a una mujer podría llamarsele "vieja", pero a las mujeres no les gusta que sean llamadas de esa forma, por lo que es muy común que el término "vieja" solo sea usado entre hombres.
Ejemplo:
        "Ese guey es mi amigo" That guy is my friend.
        "Esa vieja esta bien chida" That girl is really beautiful.

-El segundo es como adjetivo y es usada para referirse a alguien que es torpe o tonto.
       "Estas bien guey" You´re so stupid

- El tercero es cuando agregan "wey" al final de cada oración. Aquí la palabra pierde un sentido lógico y es usada solo como una muletilla que se agrega cada cierto tiempo. Es como por ejemplo, algunos tienden a decir: you know? constantemente al final de cada frase. En estos casos, la palabra Wey tiene una función parecida a esta.


----------



## Janis Joplin

ChiquitaMama87 said:


> "Güey", usado amistosamente, no es "buey" del castellano mal pronunciado, sino un remanente del náhuatl olvidado. Güey es originalmente "Uey" (si se transcribe fonéticamente), Huey (a la tradicional). Y como en Huey Teocalli (Gran Casa de las Divinidades) significa "Grande".
> 
> buscan en wikipedia (la versión en español) y ponen güey... allí van a encontrar toda la información que quieren


 
Interesante aportación respecto a lo de Huey Teocally pero a mi no me suena suficientemente lógico.

Si significa grande ¿por qué se usó (y se sigue usando) para decirle estúpido a alguien?

Tiene más sentido que sea una deformación de buey, un animal que no tiene la bravura del toro pero sí los cuernos. 

Y no es la primera palabra de ese tipo que se deforma, tenemos pinchi por pinche. Y consecuentemente pinche buey acabó siendo pinchi güey.


----------



## Olegariodo

mjscott said:


> El español es segundo idioma para mí, así que no estoy conocida con la palabra güey. ¿Es una forma rara de la palabra, “buey”?



A ver, si el español es tu segundo idioma, y el inglés será el primero, piensa un poco, lo tienes muy pero que muy fácil.
¿No se llaman entre si "guy" los chavales gringitos?- pues los mexicanos que andan por allí se le quedaría a alguno la costumbre de decirlo, pero lo dicen a su forma, que suena "güey". La palabra es guy en inglés, pronunciado pachangeramente güey  en spalrish.


----------



## Olegariodo

Por cierto, por eso no vale para tias. Guy (chaval) es para tios, para tias, "girl". O sea que guy lo mismo.


----------



## miss sparkles

Ay, deseo que hubiera leido este hilo ayer!!

Queriendo probar el espanol mexicano que habia aprendido de un video de youtube, le dije a mi amigo mexicano al verlo:  Que onda, guey??

AHH!  Le doy gracias a Dios que el es un amigo mio muy bueno, pero todavia cuando pienso en su cara al oir eso de mi boca, me averguenzo! jajaja ahhh....


----------



## Galaxy_EGS

miss sparkles said:


> Ay, deseo que hubiera leido este hilo ayer!!
> 
> Queriendo probar el espanol mexicano que habia aprendido de un video de youtube, le dije a mi amigo mexicano al verlo:  Que onda, guey??
> 
> AHH!  Le doy gracias a Dios que el es un amigo mio muy bueno, pero todavia cuando pienso en su cara al oir eso de mi boca, me averguenzo! jajaja ahhh....



Ja ja ja Ya me imagino...


----------



## Galaxy_EGS

Olegariodo said:


> Por cierto, por eso no vale para tias. Guy (chaval) es para tios, para tias, "girl". O sea que guy lo mismo.



El equivalente de "guy" para mujeres es "gal".


----------

